# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Australian Centre for Field Robotics, ARC Centre of Excellence for Autonomous Systems, The University of Sydney, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Website - sydney.edu.au/engineering/our-research/robotics-and-intelligent-systems/australian-centre-for-field-robotics.html

youtube.com/unisydneyacfr

Australian Centre for Field Robotics on Wikipedia

Director - Salah Sukkarieh 

Projects:

SwagBot, farming robot

RIPPA and VIIPA, ground vehicles

Intelligent Vehicles and Safety Systems Group

Mammoth rover, reconfigurable rover for crop row monitoring

Robotic herders

Ladybird, intelligent robot for the vegetable industry

----------


## Airicist

AUV Surveying Mission GBR

Published on Mar 29, 2015




> AUV Surveying Mission in the great barrier reef

----------


## Airicist

The official launch of the Australian Centre for Robotic Vision (ACRV) 

Published on Apr 16, 2015




> A short video of the official launch of the Australian Centre for Robotic Vision (ACRV), held at QUT in Brisbane (Australia) on Monday 9th March 2015.

----------


## Airicist

The Mars Lab

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> The Mars Lab - Promoting STEM Education through Robotics Space Education

----------


## Airicist

Farm robots

Published on May 18, 2016




> Autonomous robots created at the University of Sydney can count fruit on trees, spray weeds, and even herd cows.
> 
> All pictures courtesy of Professor Salah Sukkarieh, University of Sydney, Australia.

----------


## Airicist

Di-Wheel Concept

Published on Aug 12, 2016




> Video demonstration of the di-wheel concept for agricultural use

----------


## Airicist

Robotic arm picking apples

Published on May 21, 2017




> We had a robotic arm lying around and thought we’d have some fun in the lab with a new type of gripper. 
> 
> Shown here is a UR5 arm configured to navigate to way points on a tree. Once in position, the gripper is activated, then the arm twists and pulls the apple from the tree and places the fruit in a tray.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic arm with pruner

Published on May 21, 2017




> We had a robotic arm lying around and thought we’d have some fun in the lab with a pneumatic pruner. 
> 
> Shown here is a UR5 arm configured to navigate to way points on a tree. Once in position, the pruner is activated and a branch is removed.

----------


## Airicist

The Millimetre Bot

Published on Dec 13, 2017




> These small bots are capable of doing useful task by way of external actuation. Shown here are 1 and 2mm “bots”. 
> 
> Applications include micro transportation, micro manipulation and more. 
> 
> Potential use cases include crystal harvesting, manufacture of bio sensors, lab on chip, cell manipulation and surgery.

----------


## Airicist

Hort Robotics at the ACFR

Published on Jun 13, 2019




> A video compilation of over almost a decade R&D activity at the ACFR on robotics for horticulture

----------

